# burn iso on pen drive



## vinit suri (Feb 10, 2007)

can ne one here tell me how to burn an bootable iso file onto a pen drive????


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 10, 2007)

_Burning  _is a term associated with optical media, not pen drives. What you can do here is to create a Virtual Cd drive, load your iso file in to that, and copy the contents from that image to the PD.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

does ur mobo support booting from pen drives???? if no then u cant boot 4m it even if u succeed in burning it... for non bootable ones jus extract the contents and copy them to ur pen drive...


----------



## hansraj (Feb 11, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> _Burning  _is a term associated with optical media, not pen drives. What you can do here is to create a Virtual Cd drive, load your iso file in to that, and copy the contents from that image to the PD.



i dont think if u have a bootable image u can copy the bootable files from it.... what i know is the files needed for boot up are not shown in the virtual drive too... you will end up copying all the files other than the ones responsible for booting up...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

yup dats rite.. U can directly burn the images to make bootable cds


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 11, 2007)

^^Yah, I doubted that too, but I thought it would work...

@Hansraj, that avatar you have is nice. If I am rite, is it from the movie _Spirit-Stallion of Cimarron_? Its one of my favourites


----------



## techtronic (Feb 11, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> ^^Yah, I doubted that too, but I thought it would work...
> 
> @Hansraj, that avatar you have is nice. If I am rite, is it from the movie _Spirit-Stallion of Cimarron_? Its one of my favourites



The movie is a benchmark for animation movies


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 11, 2007)

IMHO... If its a linux boot .iso 1mag3 then ,it'll boot even if just the iso image is copied to the pendrive... Am not totally sure though..
Try it to check whether it actualy works...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

nope it wont work...


----------



## hansraj (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks to all.... even i liked this movie... and more so the dvd  menu... its so lovely that i only keep changing the options on the menu sometimes...

even iam working on the same subject... how to get the iso images on the pendrive ... as i dont want to waste even a single cd ... its more of a challenge for me than being a matter of using the cd..


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 11, 2007)

I guess this helps...
*www.pendrivelinux.com/category/how-to-install-linux-on-a-usb-stick/

Will keep you posted for more later..
cheers.
rep me if this was helpful(i know it sounds cheap, but anyway..  )


----------



## vinit suri (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks a lot guys..............................i tried eveythin but it does not work.....ne ways thanks a lot..


----------



## hansraj (Feb 11, 2007)

there is one more way by which u can copy the contents of bootable part in the pen drive but it does not work for all kind of iso files.
    if the image file on booting up loads the files in a: drive i.e. generally the win 98 or win me cd do the same thing... then u can copy the files from A:/ to your hard disk and then again start u r os and copy those files to your pen drive with the other available folders on the image file. 
  But this method works only if the booting up uses the emulation and A:/ is used by it while booting up from the cd.
  by the way what image file do you have n u want to copy??


----------



## waterfly99 (Sep 10, 2009)

In fact, you can dorectly _*burn iso to dvd disc*_ to play on your home dvd player, it's very converience


----------



## pillainp (Sep 10, 2009)

*1.* Download and install *UltraISO* trial.

*2.* Plug in your pen drive.

*3.* *Open UltraISO as Administrator (right-click shortcut, "Run as Administrator")*

*4.* Open the CD/DVD image file you want to write to pendrive in this instance of UltraISO (*File>Open*).

*5.* Under the *Bootable* menu, select *Write Disk Image*.

*6.* A new dialog should open up, listing your pen drive(s).

7. Select the pendrive you want to write your image to.

*8.* Set the *Write Method* to *USB-HDD (or USB-HDD+ if your BIOS supports it).*

*9. *Click the *Write* button, and then click *Yes/OK* in the warning dialog (All data on this drive will be destroyed ....... do you want to continue) that pops up.

*8.* Sit back, relax and enjoy a drink.


----------

